# Einige Probleme mit Speedlink Medusa 5.1 NX



## Sigi (16. November 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir am Samstag das oben beschriebene Headset gekauft. Mein Bruder kaufte sich die USB Version, und ich die "normale" da ich eine Sounblaster XFI Extreme Gamer besitze, und da dachte ich mir das die normale version einen besseren Sound hat.

So nun zu meinen Problemen:
1:Ich wusste nicht das das Headset keine "mute" funktion hat. Also ist es irgendwie möglich das mikro stumm zu schalten? Ich besitze eine G15, kann ich da eine Taste zuweisen?

2:Am Kabel ist ja diese Fernbedienung. Hier kann man Front / Rear / Center und die Vibration einstellen. Bei mir funktioniert aber dieses Vibrations Rad nicht. Es passiert genau GAR NICHTS wenn ich da rum drehe oder schraube. Muss ich irgendwo irgendwas umstellen?!? Bei meinem Bruder ist der Bass um einiges besser las bei mir. Ich (glaube) habe alles auf max gedreht. Es ist aber nicht wirklich laut oder so?!? 

3:Im Teamspeak sagen alle wenn ich spiele das ich mich anhöre als ob ich in einen Joghurt Becher reden würde! Also die Sprachqualität kommt angeblich nicht mal nahe an die realität ran. Auch hier habe ich diverse Einstellungen gesucht und nichts gefunden? Kennt sich hier wer aus?

Das wars auch schon. Vielleicht hat ja wer auch erfahrungen mit diesem Ding. Denn wenn ich die besagten  Probleme nicht in den Griff bekomme werde ich es wohl umtauschen gegen ein G35 oder so? Aber im Grunde will ich das nicht 

Bin für jede Antwort dankbar. Vielleicht hat wer ein paar screenshots wie er seinen Sound eingestellt hat und so? 

Danke euch VIELMALS!

Sigi!


----------



## El Wahno (16. November 2009)

Nun mal langsam. Medusa ist immer noch best!

Check doch mal die Anschlüsse an der Soundkarte. Ich hab vor kurzem auch einen neuen PC mit XFi Extreme Gamer bekommen und ähnliche Probleme festgestellt. Siehe da: die Anschlüsse waren anscheinend anders als bei meiner alten XFi Music.
Das PDF auf der Creative-Seite zur Gamer ist im übrigen auch falsch - neben dem fehlenden Gameport ist auch der Micro-Anschluß vertauscht!

Probier´s mal. Ich hatte auch gedacht dass mein Headset einen Defekt hat...


----------



## Sigi (17. November 2009)

Hoi,

also ich habe nun einiges rumprobiert. Der Sound ist nun besser. Das "Mute-Problem" habe ich nun mit einem Switch gelöst den ich noch hatte. 
Was mir immer noch ein bissi zu wenig vor kommt ist der Bass. 

Habe die Bassumleitung aktiviert, beide regler die nun frei sind auf Maximum gestellt. Diese 20db Bassanhebung habe ich auch aktiviert....

Was mir bei meinen Spielerein gestern aufgefallen ist:
Wenn ich viel am EQ rum schraube, oder andere Einstellungen vornheme verliert irgendwie die soundkarte die einstellung. Also wenn ich dann diese Demo laufen lasse, wo die Stimme die einzelnen Kanäle ansagt (VorneLinks; Vorne Mitte; Vorne Rechts.....), ist zb kein Center mehr da. Bass ist auch keiner mehr zu hören. Hinten Links ist um einiges lauter als hinten rechts.
So wenn ich nun alles im Soundblaster Menü wieder auf Standard stelle, machts in dem HS einen kurzen knacks und alles stimmt wieder?

Ist das ein bekanntes Problem? Oder ist meine Soundkarte deffekt?!?

Sigi


----------



## Fabiansson (17. November 2009)

Hey, ich habe zwar keine Antwort für dich aber noch eine Frage an dich:

Spürst du den UNterschied, zwischen der Klincke und der USB Version, oder wäre es unbemerkbar bei einer onboardsoundkarte? (hätte Onbord)

Zurzeit besitzte ich nähmlich noch dei USB Version, bin aber am überlegen ob ich mir die Klincken Version kaufen soll, ich hätte momentan noch Umtauschmöglichkeit.

Dabke zum Voraus 


Gruss Fabiansson


----------



## Darth_Maul (21. November 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht was ihr gegen das Medusa habt. Meins ist heute angekommen und es ist grandios! Leute beschweren sich in "Tests" über die helle LED an der Fernbedienung und so was, aber das ist total egal, da die fernbedienung sowieso nicht auf dem tisch liegen kann    der sound ist grandios und die bassvibration ist der hammer. Die ortung von gegnern oder explodierenden granaten ist perfekt. Ich  habe keinen einzigen kritikpunkt zu diesem headset beizufügen, da die die es gibt total unrelevant sind


----------



## uulf (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo 
ich hab mir heute auch dieses Headset gekauft jedoch mit usb.
Irgend wie bin ich davon überhaupt nicht überzeugt , bin mir jedoch auch nicht sicher ob es richtig konfiguriert habe. 

ich spiele sehr oft bf 2 kann aber bisher keinen unterschied hören. 
ich habe win vista 

kann mir jemand die konfiguartion erläutern damit ich mich von dem ding doch noch überzeugen kann bevor ich es nächste woche zurückbringe 

vielen dank im vorraus 
der uulf


----------

